# GESTIÓN DEL AGUA > Trasvases >  Reunión de "pastores", Tajo muerto.

## NoRegistrado

> El presidente de la Generalitat, Alberto Fabra, mantuvo una reunión la tarde del pasado jueves en Madrid con la secretaria general del PP -y presidenta castellano-manchega-, Dolores de Cospedal, y con el ministro de Medio Ambiente, Miguel Arias-Cañete en la que se abordó el futuro del Tajo-Segura. La cita, celebrada en la sede nacional de los populares en la calle Génova y a la que también acudió el presidente de la Región de Murcia, Ramón Luis Valcárcel, permitió abordar algunos de los aspectos relacionados con el desarrollo del memorándum pactado entre el Gobierno, Murcia y la Comunitat. En el horizonte, el plan de cuenca del Tajo, que eleva la reserva mínima -por debajo de la cual no se puede trasvasar- de 240 a 400 hectómetros y cuya fecha de aprobación prevista por parte del consejo nacional del agua es el próximo mes de diciembre. Por ese motivo, los regantes alicantinos esperan que el memorándum se convierta en ley antes de esa fecha, para «blindar» la transferencia al margen del aumento de la reserva. Las últimas informaciones apuntaban a una voluntad compartida de llegar a un acuerdo respecto a esta cuestión antes de las fiestas del Pilar. Que el memorándum termine disponiendo de plazo de ley es otra de las incógnitas sobre la mesa. El titular de Agricultura admitió hace pocas fechas que los servicios jurídicos de su departamento trabajan para que el memorándum adquiera rango de ley «y en ver qué otros aspectos, sin embargo, no tienen que tener esa regulación a tan alto nivel porque puedan ser modificables más fácilmente». Cospedal, por su parte, viene presionando para tratar de limitar el peso específico del documento, de manera que el plan de cuenca salga reforzado.


http://www.lasprovincias.es/v/201310...-20131005.html

 En Génova, sin publicidad...
 Saben que no se van a ver en otra oportunidad igual y no se lo creen.

Nos podemos ir preparando para la que nos van a liar. Y va a ser de golpe, con nocturnidad y a escondidas, como el último recorte en medicamentos de los enfermos crónicos.

Cospedal, como siempre colaborando y vendiendo a la comunidad a la que representa.

Saludos. Miguel.

----------


## Nodoyuna

Y es que además el tema de los 400 Hm3 es una ridiculez completa, QUE ES UN 16%!!!!. Los regantes y Fabra ya sabemos que quieren el 100% del agua para ellos y a Cospedal le importa un bledo, lo único que quiere es algo que pueda vender como victoria suya y de ahí esa necesidad de los 400 Hm3, pero la situación va a ser la misma si se aprueba o no.

----------


## Nodoyuna



----------

